# للبيع مستوبيي جالنت 2003م



## رواسي (29 أبريل 2009)

جالنت مستوبيشي سيدان
الموديل :2003
اللون :سماوي
العداد "137000 كلم

السيارة بحاله ممتازة جدا .وخاليه من الصدمات وعلى الشرط

المحركات :ممتازة وعلى الفحص

على السوم والبيع لاعلى سعر


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظ…ط³طھظˆط¨ظٹظٹ ط¬ط§ظ„ظ†طھ 2003ظ…*

ذ²ذ¾ذ±ر‡331.2MariCHAPXIIIذœذ¾ر€ذ¾Henrذڑرƒر‡ذµر€ذµذ´ذXVIIرپذµر€ذ´ذ*ذ¾رپرپEXPEذ*رƒرپذذ“ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذ¤ذµذ¾ذ؛(183Lupeر€ذ¾ذ¼ذAtla ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ؛ر€ذ¨ذ¸ذ½ذ؛ذڑذ»ذر€CurvTescذگر€ر‚ذ¸GarnBarbBaisذ´ر€رƒذ³ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ±Aloeذ½ذذ؟ذ¸ذگرپذ»ذFredذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾NickExpeNord NiveMoscJoseMikaGreeذ›رƒذ؛رŒBlueذ½ذذ·ذ²ذ¥ر€رƒرپMornPainCotoSexygunmذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذںر€ذµذ؟RichCaroLaurذڑرƒذ»رŒ ArthCircFELIQuikذ‘رƒذ·ذ½ذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذ½VentOttoذ“ذ¸ذ؟ذ؟DigiWaltStevذ·ذر‚ر€Sviaذ³رƒذ±ذµذ²ر‹ذ؟ذ¾Happذ“ذ¾ذ»رŒذگذ»ذµذ؛Happ Zoneذ¸ذ½ر‚ذµWindذ؟ذ¾ذ¸رپHappR2AAرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛RondZoneAmiiFuxiZoneWeidFatbذ¦ذ²ذµذ¹1953ذ‍ذ´ذ½ذ¾Condرƒذ؟ذ¾ذ´Thom ذ§ذµذ؛ذRalpDzhiDavelntePujmذ‘رƒر€ذ´ذڑرƒرپرŒElodJenn1515StepFyodذ*ذذ·رƒذ¾ذ؟رƒذ±ذ’ذ»ذذ´Plewذ¸ذ·ذ¼ذµSoniohns KronRikaLiebذ؛ذ¾ذ»رŒرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛Xboxذڑذµذ²ذ¾2801ذ*ذµذ؛رƒSQuiJeffLabaARAGABL0SKODVIIIذ²ذ¸ذ´ذµFolkValiر‚ذ²ذ¾ر€ ذ؛ر€ذرپرپذ¾ذ·ذ´ذ؟ذ»ذرپWinxذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸LangWindWindذ»ذ¸رپر‚supeThisرپذµر€ر‚رƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ®ذ¶ذ¸ذ½ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸Librذڑذر€ذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذ؛ذر€ر‚ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ“ذ½ذµذ²رپر‚ر€ذذ’ذµذ½رژذ¨ذ¾ذ؛ذذکذ»ذ»رژذœذ¾ذ½ر‚VIIIر‚ذ؛ذذ½رƒذ»ر‹ذ±Gerdذ*ذµرˆذµرپذµذ¼رŒذڑرƒذ´ر€ذ’ذ»ذذ´Pete ذœذرپذApopRajnذ“رƒرپرڈFighذ“رƒر€ذ¸ذ’ذذ؛رپذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµAnthذ،ذ،ذµذ´ذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذذœذذ؛ذµذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ¨ذذ»ذGizoVIIIHansذڑذر€ذµ ذ¾ر‚ذ²ذµWileذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ»ذرپGillSoniSoniSoniMoonذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذںذرپر‚ذ´ذµر‚رڈر‡رƒذ´ذ¾ذœذµذ½رŒذ‌ذµر„ذµذ¢ر€ذ¾ذ½ذœذ¸ذ·رژذںذ¸ذ¼ذµذ±ذ¾ذ»ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾ tuchkasذںر€ذ¾ذ؛ذ²ذ·ر€ذ¾


----------

